# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  MetaHuman Creator, creating digital humans, Epic Games, Inc., Cary, North Carolina, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Epic Games, Inc.

Unreal Engine

unrealengine.com/metahuman
unrealengine.com/digital-humans

VP, Digital Humans Technology - Vladimir Mastilovic

----------


## Airicist

Meet the MetaHumans: free sample now available | Unreal Engine

Feb 10, 2021




> These two high-quality, fully rigged sample characters represent the current state of the art for real-time digital humans and they’re yours to explore, modify, and use in your Unreal Engine 4.26.1 or later projects. They serve as a showcase of what’s achievable with MetaHuman Creator: an innovative new tool that will soon be available for you to create your own MetaHumans—in minutes.

----------


## Airicist

MetaHuman Creator: high-fidelity digital humans made easy | Unreal Engine

Feb 10, 2021




> These two high-quality, fully rigged sample characters represent the current state of the art for real-time digital humans and they’re yours to explore, modify, and use in your Unreal Engine 4.26.1 or later projects. They serve as a showcase of what’s achievable with MetaHuman Creator: an innovative new tool that will soon be available for you to create your own MetaHumans—in minutes.

----------


## Airicist

"A sneak peek at MetaHuman Creator: high-fidelity digital humans made easy"

February 10, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Epic’s new MetaHuman tool lets you craft realistic faces inside a browser"
The new software tool is powered by Epic’s Unreal Engine

by Nick Statt
February 10, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Epic Games’ MetaHuman Creator lets developers create realistic digital humans within minutes"

by Dean Takahashi
February 10, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Face of the future: Fortnite maker Epic unveils its MetaHuman Creator that designs lifelike, 3D digital characters who move and speak like real people"
Epic Games has announced its MetaHuman Creator that makes 3D characters
It is browser-based software tool that lets developers create 'digital humans'
MetaHuman lets users choose from a library of presets like hair, face and eyes 
Unlike other systems, it takes just less than one hour for each project 

by Stacy Liberatore
February 11, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Unreal Engine's MetaHuman Creator, Analyzed and Explained"
"You create the narrative."

by Christopher Travers
February 17, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Could You Fall In Love With A “MetaHuman”?"

by Fiona J Mcevoy
February 15, 2021

----------


## Airicist

"A sneak peek at Metahuman Creator"
MetaHuman Creator allows anyone to create realistic digital people "in minutes"

by Jennifer Hahn
February 19, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "New Zealand Tech Company Is Using Unreal Engine To Create Digital Sign Language Interpreters"
A New Zealand tech company uses Unreal Engine to create unbelievably realistic avatars to use as sign language interpreters, and they’re about to get

by Sean Murray
February 25, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Vlad Mastilović, VP of Digital Humans Technology at Epic Games, Tells Us What's Next"
"We’ll do our best to provide creatives around the world with a tool that produces diverse and high-fidelity digital humans at a fraction of the time and cost that it would usually take." -Vlad

by Christopher Travers
March 11, 2021

----------


## Airicist

MetaHuman Creator early access out now: meet the team | Unreal Engine

Apr 14, 2021




> MetaHuman Creator, a cloud-based app for creating high-fidelity digital humans in minutes, is now available in Early Access. Here, we talk with some of the team behind the tool about what inspired and motivated them to spend years crafting the technology, and how they’re excited to make it available to everyone.

----------


## Airicist

MetaHuman Creator | Inside Unreal

Streamed live April 22, 2021




> MetaHuman Creator is a cloud-based app that empowers anyone to create photorealistic digital humans, fully rigged and complete with hair and clothing, in minutes. This week we’ve invited members of the team behind the unprecedented tool. We’ll reminisce on the background of how MetaHuman Creator came to be, show you first-hand how to use it, and explain what goes on underneath the hood!

----------


## Airicist2

New Release brings Mesh to MetaHuman and more | Unreal Engine

Jun 9, 2022




> This latest release introduces an exciting Mesh to MetaHuman feature—part of a new MetaHuman Plugin for Unreal Engine—as well as support for the new character rigging, animation, and physics features in Unreal Engine 5. MetaHuman Creator also gets new options for hair and clothing, together with additional facial animations and body poses. Find out more at: 
> unrealengine.com/en-US/blog/new-release-brings-mesh-to-metahuman-to-unreal-engine-and-much-more

----------


## Airicist2

Using Mesh to MetaHuman in UE

Jun 9, 2022




> In this tutorial, Senior Technical Product Manager Raffaele Fragapane takes you through the process of turning your own custom scan, sculpt, or model into a MetaHuman using the Mesh to MetaHuman feature in the new MetaHuman Plugin for Unreal Engine. He also covers further refining your MetaHuman in MetaHuman Creator. Download the plugin here: 
> unrealengine.com/marketplace/en-US/product/metahuman-plugin

----------


## Airicist2

"How to use RealityCapture to scan yourself for Mesh to MetaHuman"

October 24, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

"New MetaHuman release brings easier sharing and DNA calibration"

November 29, 2022

----------

